# chatroom Problems



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

my password is not accepted
i cant get in


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't show "moromoro" as a registered chatroom user.

What user name are you using there?


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

do i have to register again or is it the same as the the forums???


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2003)

Unfortunately, you must register again. The chat room is new and we hope for better integration in the future.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

ok thanks


----------

